# Buchsbaumzünsler...es geht schon wieder los



## katja (20. März 2012)

nachdem ich vorletztes jahr zum ersten mal und letztes jahr sogar zweimal meine riesenkugel buchs vor den raupen des buchsbaumzünslers retten musste,
kam mir draußen gerade so der gedanke.....und prompt finde ich zwischen zusammengeklebten blättern auf anhieb schon wieder 5 ca. 1 cm lange raupen!!! :evil

das darf ja wohl echt nicht wahr sein! mach ich das spiel jetzt jedes jahr mit und am besten zweimal?? ich hätte gute lust, diese monsterkugel abholzen zu lassen und was neues zu setzen..... 

wie siehts bei euch aus? auch schon nachgeschaut und fündig geworden? :?


----------



## katja (21. März 2012)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler...es geht schon wieder los*

bin ich denn die einzige mit diesem problem??


----------



## Annett (21. März 2012)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler...es geht schon wieder los*

Moin.

Mama hat letzte Woche ein Buchsbaumbüschlein gekauft. Das ist der einzige auf dem Grundstück und wird es wohl auch bleiben. 

Habe keine Lust auf diesen blöden Pilz, der ganze Bestände dahin rafft. Wir haben Hainbuchen als __ Heckenpflanzen... einheimisch, riechen nach nix und gesund sind sie auch.
Nur der Schnittaufwand wird uns bestimmt in spätestens 5 Jahren extrem nerven. 

P.S. Hab Dich mal verschoben... Plauderecke ist derzeit weniger frequentiert, da aus dem Portal ausgeblendet.


----------



## katja (21. März 2012)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler...es geht schon wieder los*

 annett



> Habe keine Lust auf diesen blöden Pilz



ähm...das ist kein pilz, das sind raupen 

und wenn man nix gegen die unternimmt, können die quasi über nacht so ne kugel killen :evil

ich werde nun ein inserat schalten, "buchskugel an selbstausgraber zu verschenken" oder so ähnlich, was ich nämlich gar nicht mag, ist es dreimal im jahr diese kugel tropfnass mit gift zu tränken! no way! dann fliegt er leider raus! :?

hainbuchen *hatte* ich bis letztes jahr auch als hecke...


----------



## Annett (21. März 2012)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler...es geht schon wieder los*

Hallo Katja.

Ich meinte trotzdem einen Pilz, der den Buchsbaumbeständen seit Jahren zu schaffen macht...
Cylindrocladium buxicola
http://www.lwk-niedersachsen.de/index.cfm/portal/2/nav/510/article/8719.html
http://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/...buchsbaum-triebsterben-es-gibt-hoffnung-14723

edit: Hier noch was zu Deinem __ Zünsler: http://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/...uchsbaumzuensler-erfolgreich-bekaempfen-75264
http://www.landwirtschaftskammer.de...chutz/psd/pdf/buchsbaumzuensler-infoblatt.pdf
http://www.ungezieferbekaempfen.de/buchsbaumzuensler-bekaempfen.html (das Mittel auf Basis eines Bakteriums klingt für mich nach einem Bt-Präparat = Bacillus thuringiensis) 
http://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/jforum/posts/list/0/3782601.page


----------



## katja (21. März 2012)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler...es geht schon wieder los*

ok, von dem pilz hatte ich noch nix gehört, aber noch ein grund, sich definitiv keinen buchs mehr zuzulegen!


----------



## Hagalaz (21. März 2012)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler...es geht schon wieder los*

Also wir haben bei uns viel Buchs im Garten aber so Probleme wie du beschreibst hatte wir noch nie!


----------



## katja (21. März 2012)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler...es geht schon wieder los*

habs gerade meiner nachbarin gesagt, sie schaut nach und dasselbe wie in meinem garten, alles voller eier und kleiner raupen 

@darius: in der schweiz haben sie dieses problem schon länger und mit jedem jahr kommt dieser schädling ein stück weiter voran in deutschland, ich wünsche es niemandem, aber vermutlich werden sie über kurz oder lang auch eure region heimsuchen... :?


----------



## Echinopsis (21. März 2012)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler...es geht schon wieder los*

Bisher konnte ich dieses Jahr noch keinen dieser Biester sichten...so soll es wegen mir auch bleiben 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich hier einen stärkeren Befall, jetzt ist aber alles ruhig im Moment.

Apropos: Schön Dich wieder an Board zu haben Katja, hatte mich schon gewundert wo Du hin bist!


----------



## katja (21. März 2012)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler...es geht schon wieder los*

danke schön  ist irgendwie wie heim kommen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. März 2012)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler...es geht schon wieder los*

Hi Katja,

an meinen Bux (der große im Lexika) sind bisher weder Buxbaumzünsler noch Welkepilze zu finden

MfG Frank


----------



## katja (29. März 2012)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler...es geht schon wieder los*

sei froh frank 
gestern wurden meine beiden kugeln (die größere hatte einen durchmesser von ca. 1,50 m und ne höhe von 1,30 m) "ausgebaut"


----------



## witch127 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler...es geht schon wieder los*

Diese __ Zünsler kenne ich auch nicht. Dafür hatten wir den Kiefernspinner hier. Jedes Jahr auf ein Neues... mit der Folge, dass die Kiefern kaputt gingen und rausflogen... 
Einmal da, kriegt man solches Getier schlecht wieder los.


----------

